# Biker Royce pattern - free download (knit)



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

This pattern is free to all KPers. Happy Holidays!

Enjoy!

Dusty


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Oooh! Thank you! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Dusti-Great pattern! Thanks so much for gifting it to us. Happy Holidays to you. Denise


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks a million. This is fantastic. Thank you


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You all are very welcome! Download BOTH files! One is templates for the pattern.

Dusty


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning Dusty,
How was your weekend? I'm going to work on the frame today, if I can, dh wants to go to Applebees, for the Veterans special.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Morning Dusty,
> How was your weekend? I'm going to work on the frame today, if I can, dh wants to go to Applebees, for the Veterans special.


Hi Deb,

I haven't responded in the KAL because I didn't want you to feel like you are being pressured. I figured you'd pop in when you are ready. 
Sounds like a great day you have planned!! Please have a wonderful time and yes...remember our good boys!

PS: you guys did a great job with the pattern!!!!

love,
Dusty


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Dusti,
My dh and I are both vets. They sent him to Iraq when he was 57. I was in the military before I was a teacher.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Thanks Dusti,
> My dh and I are both vets. They sent him to Iraq when he was 57. I was in the military before I was a teacher.


Deb,
Then, I salute YOU BOTH as well!! Thank YOU with all my heart! I wish the ones who didn't come home could know our gratitude as well. I lost a lot of friends and family to war and I do thank and cherish them too, not just on Veteran's Day but everytime I look up at the picture of my brother on the wall, a handsome young man in uniform who never got to be 21. Heroes all, whether dead or alive.

deep gratitude,
Dusty


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU.my hubby looks exactly Biker Royce,40 yrs ago. he is now 70 and instead of RED hair is now white with occassionly red strands. looks like Santa tummy and all. this is going to be a BIG surprise for him,maybe can get it done for him on his 71 in July.

my hubby is a vet from Viet Nam era. didn't get to the country (thank heaven) but served non the less. my son served during the Desert Storm era,never got there either. both were lucky. father WII. came back,but changed. to ALL vets everywhere,THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

albie said:


> THANK YOU,THANK YOU,THANK YOU.my hubby looks exactly Biker Royce,40 yrs ago. he is now 70 and instead of RED hair is now white with occassionly red strands. looks like Santa tummy and all. this is going to be a BIG surprise for him,maybe can get it done for him on his 71 in July.


My pleasure! But if you hit a snag don't forget I have a KAL in progress. Just go to SEARCH up top, key in Biker Royce KAL and it will lead you to it. Once you are there put the KAL in your WATCH list or bookmark it. If you post in the KAL it is automatically in your watch list.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing !
Great pattern !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You are very generous to share such an intricate pattern.

Your work is amazing.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Dusti Thank you thank you thank you xx


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! Your pattern is very detailed and the result really cute!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Dusty, that is so generous of you. Thank you so much!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

very cool. I should make one for my 65 year old Harley riding sister.


----------



## jwcarter (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much, must finish all my Christmas knitting first before I can start this


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you. Love the pattern. Fits my son to a tee.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! You are very talented - and generous.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

That is precious-looks likes my late husband and his dog "Sam" who I never met-but heard stories. Sam even had his own goggles to prevent wind and sand damage.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you Dusty! What a wonderful gift! I love that guy and he will make my husband happy. Thanks again!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I loved this the first time you shared yours! Thanks, so much, for sharing your pattern, now, Dusti!


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. It is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your creativity with all of us. 

Also, I like those cats in your avatar - what beautiful eyes. Does Royce also have blue eyes?


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you...... I love him.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Jeanett (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks for template!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Thank you for sharing your creativity with all of us.
> 
> Also, I like those cats in your avatar - what beautiful eyes. Does Royce also have blue eyes?


You are very welcome, Purl, Yes, Royce has blue eyes! 
Also my kittys are grown now. Belle, the one who has Lulu in a headlock is huge, she is almost twice the size of Lulu. But Lulu is a complete nut job always into things and aggravating Belle. Belle just sits around and observes Lulu's antics. I love them both very much but Lulu is my fav...she and I have talks all the time. She is quite the yacker. She is a thief too, always stealing my stuff so I have to make sure I lock up things or put it away when I go out for the day. She likes to store her stash in the water bowl for future play. I have to keep checking the water bowl and food bowl for things she hides in there. I don't know where she is getting all those bobby pins from...I don't leave them out!!! Found my glasses in the food dish once. I have to keep a good eye on little Miss Nosy all the time.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! What a lovely thing for you to do!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dusti said:


> You are very welcome, Purl, Yes, Royce has blue eyes!
> Also my kittys are grown now. Belle, the one who has Lulu in a headlock is huge, she is almost twice the size of Lulu. But Lulu is a complete nut job always into things and aggravating Belle. Belle just sits around and observes Lulu's antics. I love them both very much but Lulu is my fav...she and I have talks all the time. She is quite the yacker. She is a thief too, always stealing my stuff so I have to make sure I lock up things or put it away when I go out for the day. She likes to store her stash in the water bowl for future play. I have to keep checking the water bowl and food bowl for things she hides in there. I don't know where she is getting all those bobby pins from...I don't leave them out!!! Found my glasses in the food dish once. I have to keep a good eye on little Miss Nosy all the time.


Lulu sounds a lot like my Crazy, who died about 5 years ago. I several times found her going through my pocketbook, taking out some things and leaving others. She also figured out how to open the drawer where my husband keeps his earplugs; she loved to play with those. I still miss that girl. (She's the one in my avatar.) She once hid a potato pancake under a rug. Guess how I found it.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Awwww, I know you gotta be just missing your Crazy soooooh much! I really hate that our animals don't live too long. I keep thinking with every new animal I get, gee, she will be gone, too one day! It's why I won't get another dog because I barely survived losing my Tabitha. I actually fainted at the vets office when she died. I used to ride all around town with her in my trike/s basket. I never rode the trike again since. Can't go near it.

Yes, your Crazy sounds JUST like my Lulu (reincarnated??). But I have to say, I never have so much fun as I do with my Lulu and Belle, they make me laugh till my sides feel like bursting. Um...the pancake...left foot or right? LOL!


----------



## lorrclair (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh dear, I have someone I would love to make this for, but for some reason I can't download the pattern. A young lad did a good turn for me and this would be a great gift. Bother


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dusti said:


> Awwww, I know you gotta be just missing your Crazy soooooh much! I really hate that our animals don't live too long. I keep thinking with every new animal I get, gee, she will be gone, too one day! It's why I won't get another dog because I barely survived losing my Tabitha. I actually fainted at the vets office when she died. I used to ride all around town with her in my trike/s basket. I never rode the trike again since. Can't go near it.
> 
> Yes, your Crazy sounds JUST like my Lulu (reincarnated??). But I have to say, I never have so much fun as I do with my Lulu and Belle, they make me laugh till my sides feel like bursting. Um...the pancake...left foot or right? LOL!


They're such characters, and with such individual personalities. Sorry about Tabitha. You must have been very close to her, if you can't ride the trike any more.

I don't remember which foot landed on the pancake, just that the rug slipped and I slid with it.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

have a biker son so must try after chrisymas


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> They're such characters, and with such individual personalities. Sorry about Tabitha. You must have been very close to her, if you can't ride the trike any more.
> 
> I don't remember which foot landed on the pancake, just that the rug slipped and I slid with it.


Yes, she and I were very close!! I think she could read my mind because I never had to say to her, "C'mon Tab...let's go" when I was about to take her out for a ride, she would be waiting by the door with that "what kept ya" look on her face. She was an extremely unique animal.

LOL! Ooops, didn't mean to laugh about your slipping on the rug...why is that anyway that we humans find something that is obviously painful to the "slipee" so funny? But the image flooded thru my head and I just couldn't hold baclk..LOL!

Here's one that'll even things up for you...
One night when I got in from work about midnight (worked nights) I stupidly decided I just had to grab a cold bottle of water from the fridge with OUT putting on the light, heck it was only 4 steps to the fridge. What could happen? Well, I took one step into the room and found myself doing a half gainer because I FLEW up in the air (now when I said "flew" it actually minimizes the action) and landed on my back with the contents of my bag spilling all over the place because tho I went one way the ignorant bag followed. I painfully surmised that I had stepped on something that transformed my shoe into a roller skate. 
As soon as I got my lungs to expand again, I inched my way up the wall to standing position. I then switched on the light to see what the heck I slipped on? There were three pencils on the floor and one in the cat's water bowl. So...gee, I wonder who put the pencils on the floor?

LULU!!!!!!!!

Dummy fingered her own self by leaving the pencil in the water bowl like that! So now I can't leave my pencil tin on my drawing table anymore. It is now stashed in my undies drawer along with all the other stuff I hide in there to keep her from getting to them. I am going to have to get another bureau if this keeps up. She is a royal pain in the butt...but I am nuts about her anyway.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this with us!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Dusti said:


> LOL! Ooops, didn't mean to laugh about your slipping on the rug...why is that anyway that we humans find something that is obviously painful to the "slipee" so funny? But the image flooded thru my head and I just couldn't hold baclk..LOL!


 Of course you couldn't - the best thing about living with animals is that they show us how ridiculous we are when we take ourselves seriously. I laughed when I slid, though I was lucky enough not to fall on the floor.



> Here's one that'll even things up for you...
> One night when I got in from work about midnight (worked nights) I stupidly decided I just had to grab a cold bottle of water from the fridge with OUT putting on the light, heck it was only 4 steps to the fridge. What could happen? Well, I took one step into the room and found myself doing a half gainer because I FLEW up in the air (now when I said "flew" it actually minimizes the action) and landed on my back with the contents of my bag spilling all over the place because tho I went one way the ignorant bag followed. I painfully surmised that I had stepped on something that transformed my shoe into a roller skate.
> As soon as I got my lungs to expand again, I inched my way up the wall to standing position. I then switched on the light to see what the heck I slipped on? There were three pencils on the floor and one in the cat's water bowl. So...gee, I wonder who put the pencils on the floor?
> 
> ...


This is way better than my pancake story. Lulu sounds like a genius.

A couple of years ago either The New Yorker or The New York Review of [Each Other's] Books ran a piece written a long time earlier by Dame Rebecca West on how she became captivated by cats. If you look at my signature, you'll see the conclusion she came to. Wait, here is the link, if you're interested: http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2010/apr/29/pounce/


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very cute pattern. My late hubby used to ride bikes.
Have downloaded the patterns. Might have a try at making just the bike as my daughter rides a bike. Thank you for sharing your pattern and all the information that goes with it.


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Just wanted you to know that my daughter and I have had a few short talks over the pattern and how she might want to do it, hopefully with me. Thank you so much.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

I just found this fabulous pattern.I love it!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Just when you think you've seen it all. That is too cute.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you for your kindness in sharing to all. Look forward to seeing everyone's interpretation of it. You designed it so well. You have put a lot of work into it. Xxx


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

This is really great! I'm impressed.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern.Your finished article is so good.I hope to do it one day.


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Dusty for the patterns, the biker is so fantastic !! I will make it for my son (27yrs old !!), he will love it !! :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You so very much for the pattern. I am sure that my Son would love one. 
As to what to charge for your work. That is such a hard thing to do. I have sold some of my work and I never get what I feel it is worth. I set the price though and do not back down. As many others have said people do not understand the true work that is involved. Yet they see a "Fine Art Painting" by some artist that may or may not be famous. Because it is something they just have to have they are willing to spend so much more for it. 
Artist put their clothing on the same way we do. Why because we are not "famous" should our work be considered any less work thereby causing the price to be lower. 
If you add your wages up at what the person purchasing earns per hour, then that is what I would charge. Often I ask, and just what do you get paid by the hour. 
A person who truly wants your work will be willing to pay what you ask or be willing to take you up on your offer to help them make one for themselves. 
Anything less than $350.00 would be a crime. Your work is amazing and your design is so life like. I am pleased that this person did not put you through the work of making this and then stiff you on the asking price. After all the cost of materials alone was most likely more than what she offered you ($20.00). 
Thank You again for the pattern. It is an amazing work of art.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

It's a great pattern. I bought this a while ago as I just loved it. You're so talented.


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautifull pattern ! Thanks for your share !


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Dusti said:


> This pattern is free to all KPers. Happy Holidays!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Dusty


Uh, I can't remember where I found it but somebody has taken your pattern and is selling it. I think I paid $5 for it. Nope, can't find the transaction (I'll keep looking) and, compared to your pattern, your name is taken off it and the page count is not the same.

I'm really sorry. I'll do my best to find out who I got it from for you. No luck at PayPal but maybe it's on my bank statement.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Uh, I can't remember where I found it but somebody has taken your pattern and is selling it. I think I paid $5 for it. Nope, can't find the transaction (I'll keep looking) and, compared to your pattern, your name is taken off it and the page count is not the same.
> 
> I'm really sorry. I'll do my best to find out who I got it from for you. No luck at PayPal but maybe it's on my bank statement.


I knew that was going to happen when she offered it for free.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I knew that was going to happen when she offered it for free.


I didn't even know it had been offered free until this post. I do not like pirates. I think they're despicable, profiting off someone else's work like that.

I've restored the author's name to the copy and wish I'd known.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

